# best for 1 1/4 acre



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya I know. I am a big Ingersoll guy, but I can't deny how good the Simplicity's are. I may be needing to pick up a mower for my Mom's house next year. The old JD112 is a GREAT tractor. But she is getting pretty old, and maybe time to settle down, and be taking out of the everyweek mowing. I have looked at the MF tractors, that are rebabged Simp's, and they are a real nice tractor. Now this will only be used for mowing, and maybe pulling a small cart. She has an acre and a 1/4, and a TON of trees, Any idea what model would be best for us? Also anyone know how the MF # swap over to the Simp #'s? And last, it seems like most are not hydro lift. How hard is the manual lift on these tractors?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

are you thinking regent? Nice tight turning radius 14" 

Not sure about the manual lift.. Wheres Wheely boy when you need him? i think he's got a regent...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Can't go wrong with a Regent. The are a nice, well built machine.

My brother in law has one and he swears it is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm 52 years old and decided it was time for hydraulic lift and power steering. I have no idea how old you mom is but if she is the one to operate this NEW mower you want to get, I would recommend the Prestige. It has a tight turning radius, hydraulic lift, and power steering so mowing around obsticles wouldn't be too bad. I've had mine since spring and really like it; makes very quick work of mowing the grass AND has a substantial transmission to pull or push most attachments. The big question would be: how much do you want to spend? I paid $5800 for mine with a 50" mower deck. I plan on having it for a VERY long time. I didn't consider any of the other Simplicity models because of my hydraulic lift and power steering requiremnt.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Can't go wrong with a Regent. The are a nice, well built machine.
> 
> My brother in law has one and he swears it is the best thing since sliced bread. *


SLICED BREAD? Wonders never cease!  

<center><img height=500 width=400 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/slicedbread.jpg></center>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What!*

bread used to not be sliced man i learn something new everyday.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Sliced stays fresh longer... how ya figure?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i agree with cousy, Im partial to the prestige.... i really like the hydraulic lift... but for raising lowering a mower deck on a 38" decvk that some regent models may not be too bad. 

Power sterring is real nice also.. my toro had neither power steering or hydraulic lift and it was pretty easy to move and lift...


I have found that power steering really really helps when backing up with a trailer.... But i dont know if your mamo will be backing up any loads of gravel? maybe...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Sliced stays fresh longer... how ya figure? *


Since it is "DOUBL-WRAPPED" --- HAHAHA --- guess that is why it stays fresh longer!   

Dunno.

:merry:


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Add my "AMEN" to what's already been said about the Prestige. Unfortunately, I think it's the lowest tractor on the Simplicity line with power steering and hydro lift. It might be overkill for 1 1/4 acres, but she sure would love driving it! And the power steering and 18" turn radius make it handle smaller than it is. In spite of it's size, the trees would not be a problem.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well let me clear things up a bit. My Mom will not be mowing with it. That will fall to me, my sister, or my sisters kid. Also 5 grand is WAY out of the price range. I would realy like to keep it under 3. As for deck size, wile we have a lot of trees, there is also a lot of open aeras also. The old 112 has a 42" deck, and would realy not want to go smaller than that. Now the Simp built MF I was eyeballing, had I think a 42, or 44" deck, and I think a 15hp twin motor. I think a 2516??? It was not the bottom of the line, but only one step up.


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

The 2500 series is the same as a Simplicity Regent. They're great little mowers with a very tight turning radius. 

The 2516 has a 16HP Kohler twin and is available with either a 38" 2-blade deck or a 44" 3-blade deck. IMO, it's a much better choice than the 2515, which has a hand-control hydro or gear-drive.

There's also a 2526 that has the Honda 16HP twin. 

If all you're going to do is primarily mow with it, it'll give years of reliable service and a great looking cut. 

I have a 1983 model Regent 12HP Hydro... it's great for its intended purpose.


----------

